
China reclassifies dogs as pets, not livestock, in post-virus regulatory push - bdcravens
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-china-dogs/china-reclassifies-dogs-as-pets-not-livestock-in-post-virus-regulatory-push-idUSKCN21R1VI
======
simonblack
In the US they're classed as chattels, more or less the same as any inanimate
object like a wheelbarrow.

